# what eats cilantro



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

New to gardening here. The last few years I had some bug problems but no critter problems. I've also never actually seen critters around the house, but I know they must be there.

My central California garden had small tomatoes, marigolds, mint, cilantro, basil, oregano. Then I planted zucchini, cucumber, cantaloupe and watermelon seeds. About 10 days later my seedlings sprouted and I had a few happy days visiting my sprouts. 

Then one day I arrive to in the garden to find everything nibbled on. The sprouts were eaten to ground and the cilantro was almost all gone. I also noticed my compost pile was spread around and scattered.
Whatever little creature this was, it apparently does not care for tomatoes, marigolds, mint, basil, or oregano. Just wanted a cilantro and sprout salad, topped with compost.

What do you think it was?


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

rabbit?


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Rabbit would be my first guess. I don't know which critters eat vegetation, skunks, *****, etc???


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Do you have marmots (ground hogs, whistle pigs) there? That's the kind of damage they do. They'll get to the tomatoes in time. Once they have eaten their favorites.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Do you have marmots (ground hogs, whistle pigs) there? That's the kind of damage they do. They'll get to the tomatoes in time. Once they have eaten their favorites.


Yeah, that's be my guess too. I've got a pair of groundhogs (mama and baby, looks like) in my yard and so far they've gone after the peas and the broccoli. I know as soon as the tomatoes start to produce, they'll go for them too. They eat all their favorites first, and ripe tomatoes first, then green ones.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had one ghog that would take just one bite of each nearly ripe paste tomato. One day he ate an apple too many and died. Mama's and young babies are the worst! All those nice succulent plants and baby being weaned! Cost 6 ghogs their lives last summer.

At least my resident rabbit is neat and tidy. So far just eating the peas, and one just planted pepper plant. The pepper plant may end up being this bunnys demise


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Rabbits got our Cilantro about a month ago


----------

